# 6.7lb Eye of Round for French Dip Au Jus and Sammy meat beyond



## SittingElf (Dec 2, 2018)

Early in the Weekend I did a 22 hour cook of a 6.7lb Eye of Round Roast. After searing, I split the roast in two and cut half of it in very thin slices for French Dip Au Jus with caramelized onions and provolone cheese melted on buns in the broiler. The other half was sliced into sandwich meat for my wife's lunches at work. Set at 130deg for rare to medium rare as she likes it.
The roast was originally very lightly pre-seared with a Searzall to put just a touch of color on it and kill any surface bacteria prior to vacuum bagging, then seasoned with equal parts salt, pepper, and garlic powder. In the bag with fresh rosemary and thyme sprigs. Fully seared after the bath with my full-on flamethrower!
The Au Jus dip was made from bag leavings, some red wine, and a little beef broth. Cooked until reduced by 50% and then strained into dipping bowls. Happy as hell with the result, and my wife says it was my best ever. Melt-in-your-mouth tenderness as good as Prime Rib! Sandwich meat for the next couple of weeks as well. (I used my new Chef's Choice powered slicer for both the thin French Dip slices, as well as the sammy meats. Easy, and better than a knife!)
	

		
			
		

		
	








Out of the Sous Vide Cooler after 22 hours (Planned 21 but phone call...you know! LOL)






Ater Searing with my Flamethrower! NICE BARK!!






Super thin slices on my new Chef's Choice slicer.








Final French Dip Au Jus sandwich on a toasted Hoagie bun.






Plenty of Sammy meat in thicker slices for the next week or two!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

looks delicious. About time i get my sous vide out for a project I think.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2018)

Excellent!!
Looks Familiar---I've found the Eye Round to be the best hunk of meat to SV.
So Tender & So Tasty!! It's Hard to Believe!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 2, 2018)

Yu


Bearcarver said:


> Excellent!!
> Looks Familiar---I've found the Eye Round to be the best hunk of meat to SV.
> So Tender & So Tasty!! It's Hard to Believe!
> Nice Job!
> ...


Yup!  I used to do these for 40+ hours, but you convinced me to try at around 21, and I've been there ever since. I catch sales at U.S. Foods Chef's Store on this cut, which comes up regularly at around $2.50/lb. Keep this and other cuts in my freezer, and try to keep it full! Usually full of Tri-tip, Chuck, Mock Tenderloin, Eye, Top, and Bottom Round roasts as well as Packer Briskets, along with some octopus and pork! My favorite sous vide meat is Tri-Tip. Cheers! M


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

That looks fantastic . Haven't done an eye round sv yet . Like the char you put on it also .


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Haven't done an eye round sv yet . Like the char you put on it also .


 I do the sear on big meat with a Greenway Flamethrower that is made for killing weeds. Available at Harbor Freight with a cheaper price than Amazon.


----------



## Dafish13 (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks great.  I was wondering about using a weed burner for the sear.  Now I know.  Thanks.


----------



## Dafish13 (Dec 2, 2018)

Dafish13 said:


> Looks great.  I was wondering about using a weed burner for the sear.  Now I know.  Thanks.


I keep reading comments about “torch taste” vs the searzal.  Sounds like marketing hype to me but any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

Dafish13 said:


> I keep reading comments about “torch taste” vs the searzal.  Sounds like marketing hype to me but any thoughts would be appreciated.


If it's propane your good .


----------



## SittingElf (Dec 2, 2018)

Dafish13 said:


> I keep reading comments about “torch taste” vs the searzal.  Sounds like marketing hype to me but any thoughts would be appreciated.


The green camp cans used with the TS-8000 torch by itself that the Searzall fits on DO sometimes infuse a "torch taste". That is because you have to invert the can somewhat to use the torch and the propane tends to spit, causing it to infuse taste sometimes. With the Searzall installed, that gas is burned completely within the Searzall so it does not get into the meat.
With the big flamethrower, you are using a standard propane tank which sits upright and only sends propane GAS down the hose. We have never experienced any "taste" issues using it, and frankly, it puts a beautiful, crunchy, and tasty bark on whatever we use it for!  Bon Appetit.

P.S. If you get a Searzall, make sure you use the TS-8000 torch, NOT the TS-4000 which is cheaper, but doesn't have the "umphh" to put out the heat needed for the Searzall to effectively sear in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

I spoke to soon . I see the point now , and just learned something .


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm getting this for Xmas and will see how it sears. My pencil tip torch is too narrow of a flame.


----------



## Dafish13 (Dec 2, 2018)

SittingElf said:


> The green camp cans used with the TS-8000 torch by itself that the Searzall fits on DO sometimes infuse a "torch taste". That is because you have to invert the can somewhat to use the torch and the propane tends to spit, causing it to infuse taste sometimes. With the Searzall installed, that gas is burned completely within the Searzall so it does not get into the meat.
> With the big flamethrower, you are using a standard propane tank which sits upright and only sends propane GAS down the hose. We have never experienced any "taste" issues using it, and frankly, it puts a beautiful, crunchy, and tasty bark on whatever we use it for!  Bon Appetit.
> 
> P.S. If you get a Searzall, make sure you use the TS-8000 torch, NOT the TS-4000 which is cheaper, but doesn't have the "umphh" to put out the heat needed for the Searzall to effectively sear in a reasonable amount of time.


Thanks that makes sense.  I already have a 500,000/hr btu Red Dragon weed burner that I use to light my smokers when I’m in a hurry and clean the grates.  Early on, I warped my stainless steel grates while cleaning them because the weed burner was so hot.  It brings out the pyro in me.  Should be fun to sear some meat.


----------



## Dafish13 (Dec 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> If it's propane your good .


That’s what I was thinking.  I never had a weird taste from a propane grill.  I was not thinking about the little handheld torches.


----------

